# Advocate for fleas - adverse reactions?



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone had any kind of reaction when giving this treatment? My friend has given her youngster a dose and he is now in vet with raging temp and fast heartrate. Could there be a connection?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Roo has never reacted to it, but the dog could be allergic to an ingredient though.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lolly has it and is always ok, hope he doggie is ok xxx


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Is her dog a collie, I know there is some concern about using Advocate on collies as some have had adverse reactions to it. I hope her dog recovers well.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

No, he is a shar pei. Keeping everything crossed here for him


----------



## dipstick (Mar 23, 2011)

hi there

my collie puppy was given advocat on the 15 of this month by the 19 he was in the vets with a high temp, low white blood cell count and couldn't stand or walk after spending some time on a drip he is now much improved and quite lively within himself although he is still unable to stand or walk but at least he is trying. if and it's a bif IF he recovers NO MORE ADVOCAT FOR HIM anyone else had a similar problem????


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Our two have Advocate and no reaction at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Duplicate post, sorry on phone......


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

I use it on the Chis and never had any reaction whatsoever.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think a lot of dogs can have reactions to spot on type treatments depending on the one used. Just like they can be allergic to food etc.

Not personally used it but I know dogs who can't get on with pretty much every type of treatment.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly's had it since a lil one, and had no adverse reaction to it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

After frontline stopped working for more than a week I looked for something more natural to stop the little blighters. Tried Flea Away drops, flowers of sulphur in her food, garlic and brewers yeast too but didnt see much improvement. My next step was Billy no Mates from CSJ

My homeopath sent me a sulphur based remedy that's working v well. It's given weekly and works from the inside out to improve the lactic acid coating on the skin which in turn keep the fleas mites etc off as the lactic acid coating is too tough for them to bite through so they go elsewhere.

I have stopped everything else and just used the remedy. Only given Heidi one dose and within days was coming in from the fields clean. Cats are having it too and they are also passenger free.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

I would never use it as there is a chemical in that it is known to react badly with collies.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I got that stuff, cant remember name, from Vets that goes on the top of the neck, against me better judgement and all 5 came out with hotspots right in the very place I put the darn stuff!! Never again!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a bit worrying really, as I have used this on my tiny puppies before they leave for their new homes at around 11 weeks. I think I may look for an alternative now, as a severe reaction in a puppy so tiny could be tragic! I have to say though, my Vet (who I trust completely) said that he's never heard of a reaction from any other dogs/pups that he's given it to and my puppies don't even notice that they've got it on. The worry will be there now, so I think I'll have to look at something else in the future


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It concerns me that everything seems to be getting stronger in order to work. Frontline when it first came out was much stronger than the usual run of the mill flea remedies (which used to work).


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

this is will be of interest for collie owners: 

It is now widely accepted that the Collie breeds (Rough Collies, Smooth Collies, and Border Collies) appear to be hypersensitive to certain toxins (natural or drug-induced) and are more prone to stress-related problems. 

The problem first came to light in 1983 when several Collies died from Ivermectin poisoning and, since then, the veterinary profession has accepted this drug should never be given to Collies. More recently a Rough Collie died from eating horse faeces (Ivermectin is used for worming horses and any excess drug passes out with their faeces).

Researchers have since found that approximately 60% of Rough and Smooth Collies appear to be susceptible not only to Ivermectin, but to a wide range of other drug substances. The MDR1 (multi-drug resistant) gene is responsible for ensuring the the body's natural P-glycoprotein functions normally by protecting the body from both environmental toxins and adminstered toxins eg drugs, and acting as a transport mechanism moving substances from cell to cell. P-glycoproteins are normally extensively distributed in the blood-brain and blood-testes barriers as well as major organs such as the liver, kidneys, intestines and placenta. When they are present in the intestinal tract three things normally occur - the substance may be metabolised; it may enter the circulatory system; or it may be passed out of the large intestine with the faeces.

If I had a different breed I would happily use advocate but not with any of my collies.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I use garlic in their food a couple of times a week and tea tree oil spray in the summer just to moisten the coat and legs before they go out for a walk, when I bath them I use tea tree shampoo too, with that and spraying the house every three months with Indorex spray from the vet have never had a flea problem except once with Flynn for which I used Johnsons flea tablets.

I try very hard not to use chemicals but if I have to I will, a friends dog had a terrible time with Advocate and he's a Malamute.

Get well wishes to your friends dog. xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Only collies and collie types who are MDR1 sensitive are affected. It may be best to stick with front line if you are worried.

All 3 of mine are fine with Advocate however others I know are not so lucky.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Advocate doesn't contain ivermectin. My border collie has Advocate without any problems at all. I would rather be safe than sorry with things like lungworm, fleas, ticks etc. 
If the dog is a Shar pei it could be shar peio fever which is totally different, the cause is unknown, but it is thought to be inherited. The attacks can most often be linked to excess stress, both physical and emotional. These attacks usually accompany other illnesses, or stem from residual stress after extended periods of isolation or separation from the owner.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I use it on two of mine and never had any reaction, I hope the dog is ik.

Val xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have an old english sheepdog (another breed which is sensitive to Ivermectin) who is being treated for demodex. We have been using it weekly for at least 2 months and he hasn't had any reactions to it.

I'm presuming that the MDR-1 gene is the same one that they test for sensitivity of Ivermectin? If so, should vets be giving the same warning/offering the same test when prescribing Advocate? 

I really do hope that your friends dogs makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry, just re-read that the other post was about Ivermectin.


----------



## km1423 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have recently been giving my dog Advocate, which was very heavily pushed by the Vet Practice. So I decided once her Frontline treatment was exhausted I would buy 6 months treament. However within 3 days after application she is constantly washing herself, a good 5 minutes at a time. She seems to go for her flanks, rear end trying to reach stub of tail, washing belly and nibbling of various body parts. This goes on for at least 7 days. I really purchased Advocate for the benefit of worming/fleaing etc in 1 hit, but I am beginning to wonder if I have done the right thing, with 3 months treatment still to go. She never showed any of these symptoms with Frontline. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

our cats and dogs are fine with it


----------



## Mollie Hallas (Feb 10, 2014)

dipstick said:


> hi there
> 
> my collie puppy was given advocat on the 15 of this month by the 19 he was in the vets with a high temp, low white blood cell count and couldn't stand or walk after spending some time on a drip he is now much improved and quite lively within himself although he is still unable to stand or walk but at least he is trying. if and it's a bif IF he recovers NO MORE ADVOCAT FOR HIM anyone else had a similar problem????


----------



## Mollie Hallas (Feb 10, 2014)

km1423 said:


> I have recently been giving my dog Advocate, which was very heavily pushed by the Vet Practice. So I decided once her Frontline treatment was exhausted I would buy 6 months treament. However within 3 days after application she is constantly washing herself, a good 5 minutes at a time. She seems to go for her flanks, rear end trying to reach stub of tail, washing belly and nibbling of various body parts. This goes on for at least 7 days. I really purchased Advocate for the benefit of worming/fleaing etc in 1 hit, but I am beginning to wonder if I have done the right thing, with 3 months treatment still to go. She never showed any of these symptoms with Frontline. Any comments would be appreciated.


I have a 16 month old miniature poodle and have decided not to apply advocate again. Both times that I have used this my dog has lost control of his bladder and done a massive pool on the carpet. I agree with other posts that this stuff is too powerful. I will keep an eye on what goes into his mouth.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder if most dogs actually need flea treatment? The last time I had a flea problem was when I also had a cat, since the cat passed away around 10 years ago I've never seen a flea at all.
I have always had short haired dogs (currently 3) & fleas would be hard to miss.


----------

